# Itouch hack problem



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi my friend just got hes itouch so i thought we would give it a go and try to hack it with ijailbreak. We get to the last stage where u have to restart then after its on it reboots by itself, except it dosent the ipod stays on and the installer app dosent come up. Ive done this several times now i dont know what it could be.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there,
What version of ijailbreak are you using? Are you using the latest version? Are you using an intel mac? 

Make sure you download an updated file from
http://code.google.com/p/ijailbreak/

Here is the video tutorials I used to ijailbreak my ipod. This tutorial is very informative and I would encourage you to view it to see where you may have gone wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KDdrJk8foc

I would suggest hard resetting your ipod before you attempt to ijailbreak it again.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Im using the new version and have an intel mac did everything i was supsto do to the . I dont know why it isnt working


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I bet you feel like a heel, huh?


----------

